# Mad River canoes?



## Longstreet1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Any one have the passage or adventure? How do you like them? Thanks


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 15, 2011)

No experience with a Passage or Adventure, but do have a Winooski that is 20+ years old.  Kevlar/fiberglass 15 footer that is wide and stable.  Great for lakes.  I won it at a Trout Unlimited banquet and use it a lot.  Had to re-cane the seats and the gunnels need replacing, but that thing has been through a lot.  

Mad River makes good stuff.  Quality level that is equal or above Old Town.  Hope this helps.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've used my buddies adventure and it's pretty nice. It has built in back rest, and rides like a lexus. It is a little trouble to get the water out if you flip/sink it as it has a lip around the top. Overall I wouldn't get one if it was a good deal.


----------

